# Help! CPT for Unroofing Hepatic Cysts?



## BwitchyCoder (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone?
Also, it's a Lap. Since there's no Lap CPT for this procedure, and I'm doing anesthesia, I'll have to use the "Anesthesia code that best corresponds to the specific procedure performed"... and not the ASA, the CPT. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 10, 2009)

I would bill 47379 (unlisted scope liver) / 00790

Julie, CPC


----------

